# explain this



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Do you have an alumninum bracket holding your sight?


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

I bet your string stretched and your nock point moved.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Tyr instinctive shooting. Don't have to worry about anything other than practice!

It's also better for hunting.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

Get your bow set up and sight it in then 

1) take measurements(A2A, Brace height, etc.)(write it down)
2) mark everything(sight, rest)


This way if it happens again you can recheck everything to see what is changing...


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

most logical explination is that your peep moved, you will not notice 8 in of drop from a string stretching, espically in a short period of time, check all of your acccesories and make sure they are still properly in tune and go shoot


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks everybody really appreciate the help and my draw lenth hasent changed but maybe thats just me


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

just found out the string on my drop away moved it wasnt coming up all the way


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

well if all else fail the simplest explanation is usually the correct one,

hockams razor theory?


----------



## leanmeanmachine (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah i know what you mean i have had that happen to me for the past 5 months and i still can't figure it out.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

leanmeanmachine said:


> Yeah i know what you mean i have had that happen to me for the past 5 months and i still can't figure it out.


thats not good. do you have an aluminum bracket?


----------



## Laura (Feb 21, 2007)

I also have strange things happening with my sights. If you haven't been shooting long, it could be a change in technique, (I always have to change my sight when I change my technique, even if it's only a slight change.) and today all my arrows were off to the right, and I didn't change my sight and i don't think I changed the way I shoot. 

Maybe it moved by itself.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I had that happen today also... i was shooting low.. very low.. so i took it to the shop and it was my peep site that was off... When i got my bow.. i had forgotten to have the string above my peep retied and it was moving up and down... but i got that fixed... and i love goin to the bowshop with ur parents.. u cant leave without buyin a few things! :wink:


----------

